# Best Camera Backpack



## RONDAL (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm looking to do some hiking out to the mountains in the snow to get some nice shots.  
I dont have a ton of gear, just 3 lenses currently my SLR and tripod.

I'm looking for a bag I can keep all my gear in easily, access it quickly, and carry around my tripod with.

I was looking at the Lowepro MiniTrekker AW but feel it might almost be overkill, though I do like the tripod holder system and the easy access ability.













Are there any other bags that are many a little smaller than the minitrekker that will do what i want?

To be honest if I'm going on a hike I usually only need 1 or 2 lenses, not all 3 of mine, and I dont have any big lenses yet that will take up lots of room.


Thanks


----------



## DavidElliot (Dec 29, 2008)

what about long term usage? i'm assuming that you'll eventually add more lens and accessories to your collection. maybe it'd be good to invest in a bag that can accommodate the expansion


----------



## dtornabene1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've used both, but prefer Tamrac.  I find the weather seals are superior.  As far as size, I recommend the Expedition 4.  It has a tripod holder, but does not go as low on your butt as the Lowepro.

If doing a lot of hiking, I like a bag that has padded straps, so I usually use my Expedition 7.  I also use this because of the size.  Overkill might seem to be a worry now, but when you are packing all your gear, you are going to fill up the bag quick.

Remember you are not just taking your camera(s) and lenses.  You have extra batteries, lens and camera cleaner, GPS and phone, etc.

It really is all preference though.  You just have to go to the store and try them on I think.  Both manufactures provide professional quality.

-Nick


----------



## maulrat (Dec 29, 2008)

DavidElliot said:


> what about long term usage? i'm assuming that you'll eventually add more lens and accessories to your collection. maybe it'd be good to invest in a bag that can accommodate the expansion


 
Hmm.  That backpack pictured is holding 2 camera bodies, 6 lenses, a flash, binoculars, a tripod, and more.  Not sure how much more anyone would take hiking.  I would suggest keeping it a minimum; perhaps a body, tripod, 2-3 lenses and a flash.  When hiking, there is always a chance of falling down.  More weight on your back, more chances of falling down.  Do you really want to hike around with your whole camera/lens collection?  Kinda scary to me.  The pack you posted looks pretty sweet.  You should have a lot of extra room in that pack for snacks and hand warmers =D


----------



## kundalini (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Lowepro Toploader (small capacity) and a Slingshot (not recommeded for day hikes) but have been looking at their Flipside bags. One thing about backpack style is you have to take it off to access your gear. With the Flipside, your back won't get all the muck from laying it on the ground. Haven't seen one in person yet though.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

> I'm looking for a bag I can keep all my gear in easily, *access it quickly*, and carry around my tripod with.


For the most part, when considering camera backpacks...you need to compromise between quick access and comfort.  I have a Lowepro Computrekker AW.  It's a great packpack and I've taken it all over the world and on several hikes.  It's not outstanding in terms of comfort, but good enough....but the big problem is the access.  To get anything out of it, I need to take it off and pretty much open the whole flap...similar to the first photo above.  Usually you can't or don't want to sit it like that to open it...you would lay the bag down and open the flap.  The problem with that, is that it's hard to do while standing...and in many situations...you really don't want to lay the straps on the ground...but that's the only/best option.  

Alternatively, a shoulder bag opens from the top, so you can get in and out of it, without taking it off.  And in the even that you do need to set it down, the bottom is always the bottom...so you could set it in mud, if you had to...then put it back on your shoulder, without getting yourself covered in mud.  The problem is that it's not comfortable to carry around a shoulder bag for a long time.

One solution would be a hybrid 'sling' style bag.  They carry on the back, almost like a backpack but swing around for access.  This might be a good option for you, as you don't have a whole lot of gear.  Maybe check out the Lowepro Slingshot 200.

Either way, I strongly suggest that you check out a bag in person before getting it on-line.


----------



## RONDAL (Dec 29, 2008)

i was looking at the flipside bags but cant find anything that holds a tripod


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

I usually carry my tripod in a separate, padded tripod bag.


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 29, 2008)

Kata 3n1


----------



## kundalini (Dec 29, 2008)

*Flipside 300*

Look at alternate view 6.  It has a pull out foot for the tripod to rest in.  (I think all Flipsides do)


----------



## dtornabene1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I still don't know why everyone is hung-up on Lowepro.  The Tamrac Expedition 7 has everything you are looking for if you want large.  The Expedition 4 is perfect for light and small.  both are easy, highly weather resistant and both hold tripods.

Both also have many attachment accessories to choose from.  Really, you just need to try them on and find your best fit.  I believe I am up to seven packs now, so I have plenty to choose from depending on need.

-Nick


----------



## Enem178 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a lowepro Slingshot 100 that I use to walk all over the city. Very comfortable in my opinion so far and I dont need to take the pack off to access the camera. I agree with the others that you should try them out and see which pack is most comfortable to you.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll throw in a vote for the Tamrac line.  To me the Lowpro just doesn't impress.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the flipside 200, it's got the zipper against your back, so that isn't ideal for hiking because you'll have to take it off to get the camera out, but you won't have to put it down on the ground. it's very compact, and holds a body, with a lens no longer than 250mm, attached to the body, and another lens, and flash, and it has a compartment for cf cards, and another for like batteries, and sunglasses, I put a ton in it. Another good thing about it is how the zipper is against your back, because then you don't have to worry about someone coming up behind you and taking your camera out of your bag, they would have to take the whole bag off your bag without you noticing, which would be quite tricky.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a micro trekker100, and i find although it fits my gear nicely, the bag itself is too small for me...my friends constantly rib me "nice purse"...lol

i also have a canon 200EG, and even though it's not full, it's the bag i carry daily...much easier to throw on and go.

neither one of these bags would satisfy me on the "easy accessibility" front, and for that reason, i covet a slingshot200.

soooo basically my advice here has been completely unhelpful, and i have only rambled about the bags i have and those i want...i will sloooowly back out of this thread, and take a nap.


----------

